# Sweet Cakes Fragrance Oils Reviews



## RB22 (Jan 1, 2020)

I found this forum when I was searching for Sweet Cakes fragrance oil reviews, and thought I’d share a few of my own. This company is one I’ve gone back to several times for my own Bath & Body projects (sprays, roll on perfumes, conditioner, body powders, to use on wool dryer balls & to mix with laundry detergent, etc). I like the glass bottles, which I usually add a dropper to for easier dispensing. The ones I’ve tried are:

Hotel Costes- super potent, similar to the scent of Valentine’s Day Red Hot Cinnamon candies.

Lemon Sugar- very true to the original perfume. Reminds me of lemon lime Shasta, or Fresca, sodas. I’ve heard people say the original smells like Alka Seltzer, and I can sort of see that. An effervescent, citrus scent.

Thymes Eucalyptus- true to the original. Reminds me a lot of the scent of Coast deodorant soap.

Oatmeal, Milk and Honey- lovely, soft, milk & honey scent, with a nice oatmeal note.

Ice Cap- reminds me of the scent of a blue liquid Lush shampoo that’s no longer being made (it was called Ice Blue). Menthol and peppermint. Icy and invigorating.

Original Herbal Essence- they did a great job recreating the green 70s Herbal Essence scent. I’ve tried *many, many* thing over the years rumored to smell like it, and I’ve never really been happy with anything, until I smelled this. They captured all of the floral and herbal green nuances, as well as a hint of 70s musk. Love this one.

Aveda Sap Moss- earthy incense. I can’t say if it’s like the original because I only ever sniffed it ages ago and never actually had it, but this FO is strong, and good to mix with other scents.

Tranquil Sleep- soft and gentle, like 1990s Bath & Body Works Tranquil Sleep, before they tweaked it in later years to be more overt “lavender vanilla”. I liked Bath & Body Works in the 90s, so this is a great find, and dupe for the original.

Stress Relief- also more like the original 1990s Bath & Body Works Stress Relief. It used to smell more like spearmint chewing gum (in a good way), and didn’t have so much of the masculine cologne edge like today’s version does. Another great one.

Summer Peach- a fresh, juicy, natural smelling peach.

Ester Lauder Aliage- great dupe for the original. Smells like a wet fall leaf, like the perfume.

Green Tea- strong, citrusy, “green tea accord” (not like actually green tea, or matcha).

Lavender & Herbs - kind of perfume-y, not exactly like lavender, or herbal. Not a favorite, one of the few I haven’t liked from here.

Aveda Rosemary Mint- excellent dupe. Rosemary mint, with a hint vanilla and other notes, so it’s not quite so “essential oil” smelling, just like Aveda’s.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 1, 2020)

I like Sweet Cakes too  Thanks for posting - I haven't tried many of these. When you have time, check out the fragrance oil review chart here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MFTWfchk-c7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit#gid=778656389
You can add reviews here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeQ_smHZEINC_fYM0T4OYOuW9ASDR-a5_vq46JIBHVhnvpU5Q/viewform
I, as well as many others here, really appreciate the reviews. It helps to have as much information as possible when shopping for FOs. Which I do way to often


----------



## RB22 (Jan 1, 2020)

^ That’s very helpful too, thank you! I always feel like it’s such a gamble trying new ones that don’t have reviews/ very few reviews :/.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you put these in soap?  Do they stick?  Just curious.


----------



## RB22 (Jan 1, 2020)

I have not tried using them in soaps, unfortunately. If I try that at some point,  I’ll be sure to post. They’ve been great in everything else I’ve tried, though. The Herbal Essence Body Powder I made is especially good, very 70s smelling .


----------



## Cellador (Jan 1, 2020)

Funny how different noses can be...

To me, Hotel Costes smells green to me- like pine, fir, with some floral and spice notes. I wouldn't say it smells like Red Hots at all. My husband likes me to wear it as a perfume but I like it best as a room spray.

I have soaped their Rosemary Mint. OOB it is perfectly balanced between rosemary & mint, but once soaped, I only smell the mint.

I have used many if their fragrances. Just like any other supplier, they have their hits and misses. Overall, I've been very pleased with their FOs.


----------



## RB22 (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh wow, that’s what I was hoping the Hotel Costes would smell like, and how it sounded it would be from the description. It sounded to me like it would be similar to one of the herbal/ earthy Aveda Chakra sprays. I tried it heavily diluted, and in different ways, letting it dry down, etc, and the cinnamon was still dominant. The other people in the house thought so too, so it makes me wonder if they might sometimes vary batch to batch? In fact, it was so cinnamon dominant, I ended up mixed it with  sugar cookie oil, and making my sister, who loves Seinfeld, some “Seinfeld Cinnamon Babka” things , so I found a use for it.


----------



## Cellador (Jan 1, 2020)

Now I'm curious if you got something different... it's definitely a little spicy but I'd say it's a perfume-y scent, not something I'd ever mix with a cookie scent.


----------



## RB22 (Jan 1, 2020)

Me too! Maybe I’ll try it again in the future, it sounds like I got some sort of a freak batch or something.


----------

